# 750 brute motor



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Anybody have any ideas were I can get a motor for a 2008 750 brute force I have tried some salvage yards but no luck O yea I need to get it for a real good price this is coming out of my pocket thanks


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i saw one on ebay for like 1500 bucks. i think it had bout 900 miles on it or something.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Im bumping this back to the top still need a motor


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If I see one I will let you know....you are wanting an EFI...correct? I will also call the salvage guy and ask him on Tuesday if you want me too.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I would like an efi but some people are saying it not to bad to make carbed motor work


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

There is a guy on HL that has one. Idk how much he is wanting or you can check the for sale section


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Guys I found a motor its out of an 2006 with 400miles on it what do I have to change to make this work on my efi bike


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im pretty sure the only thing that needs to be changed is the flywheel and the stator. Not a hard job at all


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I think it might be go time


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

some more info i found to back up what i said

here's a 2005-2007 Brute 750 stator NON FI












here is the 2008 stator. 3 plug design.










http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/kawasaki-kfx700-v-force/67226-2008-fuel-injection-parts.html


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

The crank looks to be the same should be pretty easy


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

here is the info on a company that has rebuild atv motors for sale here is the info 
wbmengines.com or there number is 812-985-3500


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

could i put a 750 motor in a 650i?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I wish mine was EFI, its so much easier to tune when thats what you are used to . I would put a power commander on my lawn mower if it were made LOL.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

codyh said:


> could i put a 750 motor in a 650i?


 Yeah its the same frame you can but a 650 SRA is different


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

codyh said:


> could i put a 750 motor in a 650i?


Yes!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Aren't the heads different? Or is it just the SRA where the heads are different


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

650 sra heads are different. 650i and 750 are same motor just different stoke and bore


----------

